# New Southern Calif. Police Car Draws Stares



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=30512



IBS/nbcsandiego.com
*"Part of the reason we picked the Mustang was because of it's retro, classic sixties look," Commander Laszlo Waczek, of the Coronado Police Department. "It draws a lot attention."*

*Story by nbcsandiego.com*

A 2006 Mustang GT belonging to the Coronado Police Department is getting a lot of second looks.

_Images: _New Coronado Police Car Drawing Stares 

"Part of the reason we picked the Mustang was because of it's retro, classic 60s look," said Commander Laszlo Waczek, of the Coronado Police Department. "It draws a lot attention."

Beyond just drawing attention, however, Waczek said the vehicle shows the public that the department is serious about traffic enforcement.

Although the speed limit is 25 mph throughout Coronado, the department has had numerous problems on the Silver Strand, which is a highway, not a freeway. There have been serious accidents there, with speeders traveling in excess of 100 mph.

The Mustang was purchased with drug seizure assets, not with taxpayer money.

Copyright 2006 by NBCSandiego.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.










"Part of the reason we picked the Mustang was because of it's retro, classic sixties look," Commander Laszlo Waczek, of the Coronado Police Department. "It draws a lot attention."










The Mustang was purchased with drug seizure assets, not with taxpayer money.
​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Thats is a fine piece of machinery. How is it possible that the speed limit in the whole town is only 25 MPH?


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was think'in the same thing SPINMASS. I've heard of Coronado before, but it must be pretty small.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Coronado is a little municipality in San Diego. You go over the causeway and your there its very small. Nice view of the water and the city.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

that things pretty sweet.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Isn't Coronado a VERY rich community? Also I believe it has a high active duty military population.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I would guess to say it probably like where I work, but im sure more population. I have 1.5 square miles to patrol, and is all 25 mph through out.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

VTCOP said:


> I would guess to say it probably like where I work, but im sure more population. I have 1.5 square miles to patrol, and is all 25 mph through out.


VT- Do you work at the Bedford VA?

That car is mint


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

SPINMASS said:


> Thats is a fine piece of machinery. How is it possible that the speed limit in the whole town is only 25 MPH?


 Marblehead its only 30 max.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I wish my cruiser looked like that!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yes coranado is extremely small and pretty rich, that thing will look nice in the lot of the hotel del!


----------

